# Unopened Listerine



## NJRials (Jun 20, 2020)

I found a 57 listerine bottle unopened.  I’ve done some research and the only thing I can find is empty bottles saying it’s not worth a lot if anything.  Can’t find anything that’s unopened/ especially with the plastic over the cap and the label in mint shape.   I appreciate any help.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 20, 2020)

That's not something you see every day!  Unfortunately I still don't think it's worth very much.  It's also much newer than 1957.  It's got a zip code on it which was only introduced in 1963, and the text looks quite a bit more modern than that.  I'm thinking 1970s or even 1980s.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 20, 2020)

Generally, even personal sanitation bottles are seldom worth anything unless they date to before the 1910s. Even then, seldom are they worth more than a couple dollars.
Canadian bottles is correct. ZIPs are 1960s to now. Prior to that there were city codes of 2 or 3 digits in the 1940s-50s.


----------

